# New Sigelei Fuchai 200w TC



## ChadB (27/10/15)

As i'm busy placing some orders to a friend in the US, I came across this which is news to me.
Apparently it supports Kanthal, Ni200 and Titanium (Not a deal breaker for me as I haven't played around that much with TC) but it's a Sigelei and it fires to *200W. *
Dual 18650's (sold separately) all for a whopping *$69,99*!!
I know the new craze is for a DNA200, but for me, this is perfect.
Patiently (not really) awaiting the launch of this mod...

Any views on this would be appreciated. 

http://vapenw.com/box-mod-20w/sigelei-fuchai-200w-tc-mod

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JacoV (27/10/15)

looks like a good device at a steal of a price, maybe i should order one as well


----------



## theyettie (27/10/15)

Sjo, it's a steal at 70 bucks! Just doesn't make sense, how can the 150W TC be more expensive than the 200W TC? Have they been skimpy on quality or are they just trying to penetrate the market??


----------



## Dubz (27/10/15)

theyettie said:


> Sjo, it's a steal at 70 bucks! Just doesn't make sense, how can the 150W TC be more expensive than the 200W TC? Have they been skimpy on quality or are they just trying to penetrate the market??


It looks like it's not a YIHI chip being used. From the pics of the screen it looks like the same or upgraded chip that is being used in the Sigelei 75w TC / also in the Snow Wolf.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ChadB (27/10/15)

@theyettie I also don't understand it but there's a site specifically for vaping coupons and I was literally about to order the 150w TC (i've been eyeing it out for a while now) for $70 before I came across this. I viewed a few sites that had the 150w and 150w TC for the same price as well. I guess it's just the store who decides how to price various products and how much of a margin they want.


----------



## theyettie (27/10/15)

@Dubz don't know much about the 75W TC chip. If it's sharp maybe we should get a few interested parties and pre-order together @ChadB ?


----------



## Nova69 (27/10/15)

The current chip in the 150 is it not upgradeable?


----------



## ChadB (27/10/15)

@Nova69 From what i've seen, the 150w TC is not upgradeable as there is not a port for connectivity.
Please correct me if i'm wrong as I haven't viewed one in person.


----------



## Nova69 (27/10/15)

Neither have I.If it can be upgraded, I think they should rather do a software update on the 150.Since every one is on the Dna trip,guess it's all about making cents into bills

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (27/10/15)

Well if we can go by the quality of the previous Sigelei devices, then this an awesome deal. I'm a huge Sigelei fan.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## theyettie (27/10/15)

zadiac said:


> Well if we can go by the quality of the previous Sigelei devices, then this an awesome deal. I'm a huge Sigelei fan.



ME TOO!!! Can't go wrong with them!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nova69 (27/10/15)

Is sigelei the iPhone of the box mod world?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (27/10/15)

No SS or manual TCR?


----------



## ChadB (27/10/15)

I enquired about a time frame for this and just got an e-mail back to say +-2 months, not sure why they'd start advertising it now...
Do they not know what instant gratification is


----------



## theyettie (28/10/15)

BASTARDS!!!!!! 

Hehe.


----------



## Tom. F (28/10/15)

Also they don't offer a shipping option to SA unfortunately.


----------



## GadgetFreak (28/10/15)

Naah! Got no patience when the moneys are out and the goods are not in.
Waiting for our local suppliers to bring these in.


----------



## KrayFish404 (30/10/15)

I am liking the (new?) Sigelei 75w as well. It takes a 26650 so it must feel very nice in the hand - short, heavy, wide and the centre of weight will be low as well. The 100w-type Sigelei mods falls over too easily.

http://www.angelcigs.com/sigelei-75...perature-control-box-mod-black-authentic.html

Also a not bad for $60 either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nova69 (30/10/15)

The 75w looks good,thinking of adding it to my lil family

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (14/11/15)

ChadB said:


> As i'm busy placing some orders to a friend in the US, I came across this which is news to me.
> Apparently it supports Kanthal, Ni200 and Titanium (Not a deal breaker for me as I haven't played around that much with TC) but it's a Sigelei and it fires to *200W. *
> Dual 18650's (sold separately) all for a whopping *$69,99*!!
> I know the new craze is for a DNA200, but for me, this is perfect.
> ...


Just got an Email for the Fuchai 200tc for $49.95 from Zoe@szucige.com I was told to use the address for purchase info.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

